# YT624EJ and YS1028JA questions



## Veedo

Hi there, looking at picking up a new snowblower this week and am really interested in the new yt624ej. Seems very maneuverable with the Yamaha reliability. I've scoured the internet but was unable to find out if this machine does indeed have a lined impeller housing. Does it? I was able to check out a two year old YS1028JA with low hours, and it indeed had a lined housing. Seemed impressive, but am wondering how much more nimble the 624 would be. Anyone here that tried both? Sure seems like the 624 really whips snow, not sure if the bigger machine would be worth it. Also, has anyone added side skids, or feel the need to? I could see the 1028 was taking a pretty good beating on the auger housing edges, even with low hours. I'm sure partially operator error.


----------



## YSHSfan

As far as I know (and I think a member also posted that he just bought a YT624EJ) the 624 only has a chute liner installed. 
Only the larger models have the impeller housing and exit lined. I had a YS1028J and it did indeed have impeller and impeller housing exit lined, really nice.
I liked its weight for traction but it is very hard to move or turn without the engine running.
Don’t know if they’ve added power steering to the 624 and 1028 yet.


----------



## Lunta

I have the new YT660 (metric version). Only the chute is lined. The impeller housing is not lined.


----------



## Veedo

Thanks for the reply guys. How does the auger housing feel on the 624? Stout? One thing I liked about the ariens machines is the housing felt pretty heavy duty. The 1028 didn't feel too bad I guess. The lined housing is awesome. YSHSfan, why did you get rid of your 1028? Any other feedback on the 1028? Torn between these two yamahas or a possibly a Honda. I'd have to make a drive for the 624. 1028 is used and local. Price of the 1028 is the same as a new hss1332. Honda dealer isn't far away.


----------



## YSHSfan

Veedo said:


> The lined housing is awesome. YSHSfan, why did you get rid of your 1028? Any other feedback on the 1028? Torn between these two yamahas or a possibly a Honda. I'd have to make a drive for the 624. 1028 is used and local. Price of the 1028 is the same as a new hss1332. Honda dealer isn't far away.


The reason I bought the Yamaha was curiosity of the impeller housing and chute liner systems.
I sold it because I needed the money and I have a Honda HSS1332ATD which is getting converted to a 'HSS1328ATD' with a few extra features. Though I'd likely be selling the Honda as well as I have a gravel driveway and Have several older Honda and Yamaha snowblowers that can take the 'abuse' of the gravel.
The two features I like much better on the Honda is the power steering (it is so easy to move around or turn with the engine off) and the auger protection system.
On the other hand on what I liked on the Yamaha was its weight for traction, the liners and how quiet the engine is do to the enclosure.


----------



## Veedo

YSHSfan said:


> The reason I bought the Yamaha was curiosity of the impeller housing and chute liner systems.
> I sold it because I needed the money and I have a Honda HSS1332ATD which is getting converted to a 'HSS1328ATD' with a few extra features. Though I'd likely be selling the Honda as well as I have a gravel driveway and Have several older Honda and Yamaha snowblowers that can take the 'abuse' of the gravel.
> The two features I like much better on the Honda is the power steering (it is so easy to move around or turn with the engine off) and the auger protection system.
> On the other hand on what I liked on the Yamaha was its weight for traction, the liners and how quiet the engine is do to the enclosure.


putting a smaller bucket on? I like it. I also have a gravel driveway. don't think the honda would hold up to the gravel? I thought I read the housing was pretty thin on the Hondas, which is a total bummer. while blowing snow, turning, etc, is there a big difference between the Yamaha and honda? I tested out the 1028 a little bit. don't seem like id be doing quick turns with it that's for sure.


----------



## Coby7

Veedo said:


> Also, has anyone added side skids, or feel the need to?


I've owned my 624 for 4 years now. Like you I was worried the auger housing might get worned down so my solution was to ad in-line skate wheels in the holes already there.



















You can see the details and specs and more on my Thread

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/yamaha-snowblowers/26681-new-yamaha-yt624-21.html


----------



## Veedo

Coby7 said:


> I've owned my 624 for 4 years now. Like you I was worried the auger housing might get worned down so my solution was to ad in-line skate wheels in the holes already there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the details and specs and more on my Thread
> 
> https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/yamaha-snowblowers/26681-new-yamaha-yt624-21.html


pretty crafty! not sure how good that would work on the gravel and uneven surfaces I have to deal with though. I suppose even if they aren't turning, they still keep the bucket off the ground eh.


----------



## YSHSfan

Veedo said:


> putting a smaller bucket on? I like it. I also have a gravel driveway. don't think the Honda would hold up to the gravel? I thought I read the housing was pretty thin on the Hondas, which is a total bummer. while blowing snow, turning, etc, is there a big difference between the Yamaha and Honda? I tested out the 1028 a little bit. don't seem like id be doing quick turns with it that's for sure.


I haven't run either of them to clear snow, I sold the Yamaha without using it. The Honda is midway through the conversion and probably won't use it on my driveway, maybe on my neighbor's driveway as she has a section that it is paved.
For maneuverability I think the Honda will be the winner, blowing snow it could go either way. Though I would think that the '1328' would definitely outperform the 1028 for the simple factor that it has a larger engine, larger impeller/housing and larger impeller outlet area.


----------



## Coby7

Veedo said:


> Pretty crafty! not sure how good that would work on the gravel and uneven surfaces I have to deal with though. I suppose even if they aren't turning, they still keep the bucket off the ground eh.


You'd have to pedal the bucket up anyways on gravel so these would only touch when you'd come to a bump. The wheels I used are designed for asphalt and concrete, both my driveways are paved with a concrete slab at the garage door and before every step.


----------



## Veedo

YSHSfan said:


> I haven't run either of them to clear snow, I sold the Yamaha without using it. The Honda is midway through the conversion and probably won't use it on my driveway, maybe on my neighbor's driveway as she has a section that it is paved.
> For maneuverability I think the Honda will be the winner, blowing snow it could go either way. Though I would think that the '1328' would definitely outperform the 1028 for the simple factor that it has a larger engine, larger impeller/housing and larger impeller outlet area.


you must really like snowblowers! any observations on overall build quality on the honda vs the Yamaha? how about the housings, is there a noticeable difference in sturdiness between the Yamaha and honda? I think I might take a ride tomorrow to see the honda in person. black Friday traffic will suck though.


----------



## YSHSfan

Veedo said:


> you must really like snowblowers! any observations on overall build quality on the honda vs the Yamaha? how about the housings, is there a noticeable difference in sturdiness between the Yamaha and honda? I think I might take a ride tomorrow to see the honda in person. black Friday traffic will suck though.


The Yamaha is close to 400lb heavy. I think that there is no doubt that it is a bit heavier duty made compared to the Honda.


----------



## Coby7

Beg to differ unless you are talking about the 1028

Model name YT624
Overall length 1468 mm ( 57.8 in )
Overall height 1108 mm ( 43.62 in )
Overall width 621 mm ( 24.45 in )
Weight 112 kg ( 247 lbs )
Snow blowing capacity 35 T (77175 lbs )/h
Snow clearing width 615 mm ( 24.21 in )
Snow blowing distance 15 m ( 591 in ) ( 50 ft)
Snow blowing system Dual-stage auger blower
Chute rotation 220°
Driving system Endless rubber crawler


----------



## YSHSfan

Coby7,
Yes, I was referring to the YS1028J that it weighs near 400lbs, I had one. I am not familiar wit the YT624


----------

